# اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا



## boshra shenoda (29 فبراير 2008)

السلام والنعمة عليكم جميعا

 أى حد عايز توقيع بأسمه يقوللى وأنا أعمله ليه فورا ​


----------



## الانبا ونس (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*

*طيب عايزة انا يلا فرجنى على شغلك 

الانبا ونس​*


----------



## youssef hachem (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*

تحية وسلام
هل من الممكن التفضل بعمل توقيع باسم يوسف هاشم
وشكرا لك


----------



## boshra shenoda (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*

أيه رأيك فى توقيعك ده​






وده كمان


----------



## boshra shenoda (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*

وده توقيعك ياأخ يوسف






وده كمان​


----------



## Meriamty (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*



الله بجد التوقيعات كلها رووووووووووووووعه 

تسلم ايديك اخونا بشرى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك وخدمتك 



​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*

انا عايز توقيع ليا ماليش دعوه 
هههههههههههههههههههه
توقيعات جميله جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## الانبا ونس (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*

_*رائع جميلة موت شكرا خالص بجد انا فرحانة موت بيهم بس مش  راضيين ينزلوا على الجهاز مش عارفة لية ​*_


----------



## الانبا ونس (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*

*بس تمام نزلتهم شكرا خالص​*


----------



## †السريانيه† (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*

ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك
شغلك جميل ربنا يباركك​


----------



## boshra shenoda (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*

أدى توقيعك ياكوكو علشان ماتزعلش أيه رأيك​


----------



## boshra shenoda (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*



kokoman قال:


> انا عايز توقيع ليا ماليش دعوه
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> توقيعات جميله جدا
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​





Meriamty قال:


> الله بجد التوقيعات كلها رووووووووووووووعه
> 
> تسلم ايديك اخونا بشرى
> 
> ...




من غير ماتقوللى عملت لكى توقيع لعله يعجبك


----------



## نزار الحزين (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*

ياريت توقيع باسمي من فضلك ويكون صورتي فيها


----------



## DJ MULLER (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*

من بعد اذنك أنا بدي توقيع
ويكون مكتوب فيه(( فيك وضعت كل رجائي يا أم الله  فاحفظيني تحت كنفك ))


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*



boshra shenoda قال:


> أدى توقيعك ياكوكو علشان ماتزعلش أيه رأيك​



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى كتير ياباشا على التوقيع الجميل 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Meriamty (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*



boshra shenoda قال:


> من غير ماتقوللى عملت لكى توقيع لعله يعجبك





الله روووووووووووووووووووووعه 

ميرسى جداااااااااااااا لتعبك اخى الغالى 

بجد كتير حلوين ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 














​


----------



## boshra shenoda (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*



نزار الحزين قال:


> ياريت توقيع باسمي من فضلك ويكون صورتي فيها




*أيه رايك فيهم*


----------



## boshra shenoda (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*



DJ MULLER قال:


> من بعد اذنك أنا بدي توقيع
> ويكون مكتوب فيه(( فيك وضعت كل رجائي يا أم الله  فاحفظيني تحت كنفك ))


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*

*بجد شعل روعة

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## ayman_r (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*

موضوع رائع جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*

بجد توقيعات تججنننننن

ممكن توقيع ليا بأسمي فيه صورة المسيح و اي كلام جميل من اختيارك 

ربي يبارك فيكي


----------



## boshra shenoda (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*



jesus=love قال:


> بجد توقيعات تججنننننن
> 
> ممكن توقيع ليا بأسمي فيه صورة المسيح و اي كلام جميل من اختيارك
> 
> ربي يبارك فيك













أنت تؤمرنى وأى خدمة


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*

بجد انتي راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة ربي يخليكييييييييييييي 

ما شاء الله تواقيعك هااااااااااااايلة


ان شاء الله بنخدمك بالافراح على تعبك هههههههه


----------



## abnelmalik (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*

ربنا يعوض تعبك
ممكن تعملى توقيع


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*

تسلم ايدك شغل زي الفل
ممكن توقيع ؟؟؟
عاوز حاجة نفس فكرة التوقيع بتاعي ..


----------



## boshra shenoda (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*



abnelmalik قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعبك
> ممكن تعملى توقيع


----------



## نيفين ثروت (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*

و انا مليش دعوه
لازم ليا توقيع
ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KEROLS ASAMA (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*

*سلام و نعمه الرب يسوع تكون معك 
يا أخ بشرى انا كنت عاوزك تعملى توقيع بأسمى Kerols و يكون على صورة البابا كيرلس 
و هاكون شاكر لي جدا 
و الرب يبارك حياتك *


----------



## boshra shenoda (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> و انا مليش دعوه
> لازم ليا توقيع
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يباركك


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> تسلم ايدك شغل زي الفل
> ممكن توقيع ؟؟؟
> عاوز حاجة نفس فكرة التوقيع بتاعي ..


 
انت نستني ولا ايه 
انا جاي قبلهم
ماليش دعوه
عاوزة دلوقت


----------



## boshra shenoda (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> انت نستني ولا ايه
> انا جاي قبلهم
> ماليش دعوه
> عاوزة دلوقت


انا معاك هاعملك التوقيع


----------



## كيكى (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*

اخي العزيز ممكن تعمل لي توقيع باسم ROMARO علي صورة من فيلم The Passion of the Christ
وشكرا ليك علي تعبك يا اخي


----------



## mero_engel (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*

*يا اخ عمر ابن عيد القا*
*هذا الموضوع ليس مجال للنقاش في مثل هذه المواضيع*
*وليس كما قولت بسبب تخوف*
*ولكن لانه يوجد قسم خاص لمناقشه هذه الامور*​


----------



## eman88 (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*

انا بديييييييييييييييي بدي توقيع بأسمي متكلة عليك تعملي
وشكرا سلفا


----------



## نيفين ثروت (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*



boshra shenoda قال:


>



ربنا يخليك
بجد جميل جدا التوقيع
ربنا يباركك
ميرسى خالص


----------



## boshra shenoda (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*

أسف جدا   مش هاقدر اكمل معاكم بسبب 

اللى حصل النهاردة ولو هو عايز مناظرة زى ماهو بيقول يجيب الكتاب المقدس 

ويعرف الحقيقة وكفاية كدة وأشكركم وأنا منسحب من الأشتراك فى هذا المنتدى 

وياريت الأدارة تلغى أشتراكى علشان مااعملش معاكم مشاكل وهذا للعلم 

وشكرا​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*



boshra shenoda قال:


> أسف جدا   مش هاقدر اكمل معاكم بسبب
> 
> اللى حصل النهاردة ولو هو عايز مناظرة زى ماهو بيقول يجيب الكتاب المقدس
> 
> ...



سلام رب المجد معك أخي الحبيب بشرى..

أنت فعلا أسعدتنا بمشاركاتك الجميله وسعداء أيضا بانضمامك في منتدى الكنيسه العربيه..
اما بخصوص المداخلات الخاطئه التي حدثت.. فهذا سفيه من السفهاء المسلمين الذي لا يعرف سوى التشتيت  وليس على السفيه حرج..

مره أخرى..سعداء كثيرا بانضمامك الينا و ننتظر مشاركاتك الجميله..

الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ميرنا (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*



boshra shenoda قال:


> أسف جدا مش هاقدر اكمل معاكم بسبب ​
> 
> اللى حصل النهاردة ولو هو عايز مناظرة زى ماهو بيقول يجيب الكتاب المقدس ​
> ويعرف الحقيقة وكفاية كدة وأشكركم وأنا منسحب من الأشتراك فى هذا المنتدى ​
> ...


 
لا مش هتنسحب مش علشان واحد استخف دمة تسيب خدمتك ​


----------



## sony_33 (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*

انا عاوز طلب صغير بدل ان تعطينى سمكة علمنى كيف اصطاد او تعملى توقيع باسم سامح فايز ايما تشاء


----------



## avatakla (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*

انا عاوز توقيع ممكن متحرك الانبا تكلا واسمى بولا وديع​


----------



## لولو العراقية (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*

اني اريد توقيع باسم لولو 

شكرا


----------



## رامى كيرلس... (14 مايو 2008)

ممكن توقيع باسم رامى كيرلس واى صورة حلوة للبابا كيرلس تحت التوقيع ويكون لك الف شكر


----------



## marwan1 (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اللى عايز توقيع بأسمه يدخل هنا*

انا عايز توقيع انا مروان-الله محبة


----------

